# Taiwan to build 60 battery switch stations for e-motorcycles



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Taiwan’s Central News Agency reported last week that the government is planning to build 60 battery exchange stations for electric motorcycles. But the best part for bikers is that it will also provide 600 electric motorcycles free of charge for use by residents... Newswire >


----------



## evmaps.info (Dec 20, 2011)

As soon as we get the locations details of the Taiwan stations - we will put them into www.evmaps.info


----------

